# The "Roto Rig" for sightcasting to reds and bones



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I like it. Great job sharing your ideas with pics. I can see myself using that with my son when he starts sight casting.


----------



## roto77777 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: The "Roto Rig" for sightcasting to reds*

Thanks!
I posted this on another site, and caught a bunch of flack about how "labor intensive" it is.

This is not a rig I use in all (or even most) applications. 

I use it simply for sightcasting and dead sticking.

As soon as I pull on the flat, I rig it, keep it just dangling in the water, and it is ready if a red is tailing or cruising a long way off.

I promise you that if you put that 25' in front of a cruising and feeding red, and don't touch it, the red will find it.


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

You might want to try using a worm hook. Thats what I have been using for a while, and it has the added benifit of being weedless.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> You might want to try using a worm hook. Thats what I have been using for a while, and it has the added benifit of being weedless.


what he said and been doing this for a long time. it's really works for any structure like grass flats, shoreline mangrove and rocks structure.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Very nice Robbie! I picked up a new way to rig shrimp from Capt. Andy out of Flamingo. Works very well, but I'll have to give your technique a try too. Thanks for sharing!

Cheers

P.S. a while ago you put up a post on "another forum" about how you organize your tackle. Would you mind posting it here sometime? Cheers


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

> You might want to try using a worm hook. Thats what I have been using for a while, and it has the added benifit of being weedless.


Check the first pic a little closer, it is a worm hook [smiley=sleep-at-desk.gif]

As for folks complaining about it being labor instensive, I've always thought rigging ballyhoo for trolling was WAY to labor intensive to be fun. But it is effective, and almost a neccessary evil unless you want twisted lines and no hits. So, it may be more labor intensive, but it seems like it would be effective. If they choose not to try it, so be it. More fish for you! 

You can lead a horse to water...


----------



## roto77777 (Jan 12, 2008)

> P.S. a while ago you put up a post on "another forum" about how you organize your tackle. Would you mind posting it here sometime? Cheers


Done!


----------

